
Microsoft to acquire GitHub for $7.5B - craigkerstiens
https://news.microsoft.com/2018/06/04/microsoft-to-acquire-github-for-7-5-billion/
======
atonse
Honestly I’m thinking of Zach Holman today. The poor guy in his exit blog post
talked about how he had to give up his github equity due to some tax rule.
That has to really hurt.

------
dopamean
As a friend of mine has been known to say, "that's a lot of billion."

------
vermontdevil
Wow. Can't turn down that $. Good for GitHub team.

------
s9w
Wasn't the price rumored to be $2B yesterday?

~~~
jordz
I believe that was the last valuation on investment.

------
karag
that's a lot of instagram!! but in all seriousness, what evaluation price
would that make then for gitlab?

